# Wisconsin people where are you getting your wood to burn? Hoping to get a new Lang 36



## hwynboy (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm considering getting a 36 Lang smoker, but my 2 biggest considerations are

1.  Where will I get wood, how much will it cost and how long can I store the wood so it's still good to use?  Also will I have to soak the wood at all?

2.  How much it will cost to ship that Lang to Wisconsin.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## alblancher (Jun 26, 2011)

Hard to imagine they don't have good old oak firewood in Wisconsin.  Just about any hardwood makes good smoking wood, they have different flavors and some people will insist on certain woods for specific types of meats but as long as you can find oak or most any nut wood you are on your way to good smoking.

Check with Lang and ask for the shipper they recommend to your part of the country.  They can give you an estimated weight and weight class.   Take that weight to the web site of the recommended shippers, add 10 percent to it to be safe and let them give you an estimate.  Take the estimate, add another 10 percent to it and you should be ok.

Love the 36, just the right size when cooking for 2 - 30 people, easy to heat and you can move it with out making a big production about it.

Good luck

Al


----------



## hwynboy (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a lot of places I can get good ole firewood...but I was under the impression, that I would want mesquite, or hickory or the like.  I didn't know that I could just use any firewood to suffice for smoking...


----------



## alblancher (Jun 26, 2011)

I has to be dry, no resin so no softwoods.  Oak, hickory, just about anything is good.  You should have access to apple, pear, and nut woods.  Use what you have access to and then you can use small amounts of mesquite etc for additional flavor.  Don't sweat it.


----------



## alelover (Jun 27, 2011)

There should be plenty of fruitwood, oak and maple in WI.


----------



## matt welch (Jul 1, 2011)

Pinnacle firewood in stillwater---

Cheers.


----------



## alelover (Jul 1, 2011)

Try a tree cutting service. That's where I get my wood.


----------

